# Berkey Bucket Water Filter



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Brand new; never used; never assembled. Includes all parts and spigot. Includes 2 unopened sealed genuine Berkey black water filters. This bucket system was purchased from Disasterstuff.com and is the 2 filter option. Retails on their website for $138.49 ($84.99 for the bucket system and parts + $53.50 for the 2 filters). 

Selling for $75 plus exact shipping to your zip code.

Here's the details of the bucket system: http://www.disasterstuff.com/store/pc/5-Gallon-Bucket-Berkey-Water-Filter-20p1202.htm


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Sold.


----------

